
For $6k, I'll turn your idea for an app into a clickthrough prototype - jiblyyyy
For $6k, I&#x27;ll turn your idea for an app into a clickthrough prototype, in 14 days.<p>- All I need is a rough outline of the app
- I&#x27;ll improve the UX
- Design the UI
- Turn the UI screens into a clickthrough prototype<p>Deliverables are: Production ready Sketch files, UX wireframes as well as the clickable prototype.
======
redsable
It could be a heck of a lot. Or it might be quite cheap GIVEN THE SIZE AND
COMPLEXITY of the app.

If I were I customer I would ask for a specific quote based on the app that I
had. I would ask for each step to be broken down into stages and the length of
time needed to do each stage. I would ask for deliverables at each stage. I
would try to figure out what I was paying the provider. If I saw any
inclination to hide this info I would move to another provider. Like anything
else I would be trying to establish if I were getting VALUE for what I was
paying for.

------
andreicon
After that, for $4k you can pass it to me for front end and back end
development.

All i need are production ready Sketch files, UX wireframes as well as the
clickable prototype.

That's how you get an app made by professionals for $10k.

------
worldzmine
I think a lot more people need to build a prototype to validate their ideas,
before jumping into development. Have you had any luck getting paying
customers at that price?

------
ranaway
I'll do it for $5k.

~~~
detritus
$4.5k here...

.

Seriously though - am I grossly underestimating how complex the conversion of
an outline into a non-functioning clickable Sketch prototype is? It's been a
while since I was a full-time web dev/designer (my lumping the two together
should indicate how much time.. :) but $6k sounds like a helluva lot?

------
sharemywin
Could you convert that into a per screen charge?

